# Fifth Gear: Audi TT Sport vs Peugeot RCZ R



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Video here: 





TT key line: "there is nothing that jumps out, grabs me and shakes my soul and says 'come and drive me'".

RCZ-R key line: "one of my favourite all time Peugeots ever".

You can guess the rest. Life is too short, but some of the keyboard warriors in the comments say there is a disparity in the lap times and the weather. Authenticity is everything!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd still have the TT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I always call RCZs " Tesco TTs"


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

90TJM said:


> I always call RCZs " Tesco TTs"


Or the ' Aldi ' TT 

It's always been the same, what Audi lack in driving dynamics is made up with perceived quality...choose 'ya poison.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

One car is made in France. The other isn't. That's all I need to know.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Opps, kinda embarrassing...
Its does surprise me the R thing made it around the track without anything falling off.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Surprised the TT got within 2sec, after all it is down by 40bhp and on a race track would have thought that counts more than torque if you can keep it in the power band for most of the time!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh dear !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Typical journalist cynicism towards the TT :roll:

it's far from being a perfect car but against a Peugeot? _Really?_


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

gogs said:


> I'd still have the TT Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course  
- what a load of twaddle that was - what exactly was the point of that 'test'?
Utterly without reason - does track racing with a standard car really make anyone buy the Rcz 'lookalike' over a TT as a deciding factor and will Audi take the test seriously and rethink their strategy ha :roll:


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

In fairness she did say the Pug was the better car on the track. I don't think for a minute she was telling viewers to buy the RCZ over a TT.

The test was just a bit of pointless fun.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

tortoise99 said:


> In fairness she did say the Pug was the better car on the track. I don't think for a minute she was telling viewers to buy the RCZ over a TT.
> 
> The test was just a bit of pointless fun.


I know, :wink: it's more about the presenters going for a spin . . .


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The Peugeot was a riot in it's day. The 306 Gti-6 was a fabulous sporty hatch so no idea what Vicki is on about as she drove it.

Looks like Audi need to up their game.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> The Peugeot was a riot in it's day.


I'm sure the same could be said for VBH... tho she has just turned 44.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So the presenters pre-conceptions and past preferences didn't have any effect on how she conducted this "impartial" test.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Best to ignore Fifth Gear. I do 
(because its boring)


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just a few words 'residual values' that enough would not make me ever buy a Peugeot Rcz.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

should have used a TTS


----------



## Kentchap (Jan 9, 2016)

I like how they take the standard TT pretty much up against the absolute top of the line RCZ.

In any case would never even consider an RCZ, particularly when I sit in my TT look down at that amazing dash and then consider the horrible plasticy thing inside the Peugeot!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Peugeot have decided to quit making the RCZ.

I have a customer who owns a Peugeot dealership and he can't understand why - it's the first car from that company to actually interest the general public in recent years and raise the brand image. He has bought-up every RCZ he can get his hands on from other UK dealers so that he has as much stock as possible.

So, it would seem that even if people want an RCZ over a TT (madness!) then they are going to be disappointed once current stocks are exhausted.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

tt3600 said:


> The Peugeot was a riot in it's day. The 306 Gti-6 was a fabulous sporty hatch so no idea what Vicki is on about as she drove it.
> 
> Looks like Audi need to up their game.


Many moons ago I briefly owned a gti-6. One of the worst cars I have ever owned! You name it, it either fell off, broke or stopped working and mine was a brand new car. I kept it just under a year before getting rid. Great car to drive though, but all of the other issues massively overturned that aspect of the car...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think the comparison is fair. This is what 30k buys you..
As for resale with the discounts, that's to be seen still!!!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

tortoise99 said:


> In fairness she did say the Pug was the better car on the track. I don't think for a minute she was telling viewers to buy the RCZ over a TT.
> 
> The test was just a bit of pointless fun.


That's the problem with Fifth Gear. Is it an entertainment show or does it still aspire (as all these shows did at the beginning) to be motoring journalism? I'm amazed it's still on to be honest!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've always quite liked Fifth Gear as they didn't mess about and were factual compared to those idiots on Top Gear who were on some kind of self promoting crusade.
I wonder what the new Top Gear will give us,more of the same perhaps now the narcissistic Evans has taken over.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Piker Mark said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > The Peugeot was a riot in it's day. The 306 Gti-6 was a fabulous sporty hatch so no idea what Vicki is on about as she drove it.
> ...


Really? My GTi-6 had the butterfly inlet manifold go and er, that was it, one of the better cars I owned. Not quick by today's standards and it's 6th gear was a gimmick tbh but mine was reliable for the 3 years I had it (99-01).

During 04 and 07 I had a 406 coupe as I saved money for travel to OZ. That car was lot more trouble though (dodgy wiring, lose trim and the exhaust was too long for the heat). Peugeot lost the plot after the 206 with the 307 and on. Health and safety bus like cars no matter how sporty they make them.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The 205 gti was a classic pug

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm French and I like the rcz, I've almost thought to buy the r version..but it's a Peugeot!!..and it's a copy of the TT!
Anyway, it's not a fair challenge and it seems very strange almost 2 seconds..but 40 cv in more is obvious to win..I hope it!
There are other cars with more power than a TT and are very slower!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> I think the comparison is fair. This is what 30k buys you..
> As for resale with the discounts, that's to be seen still!!!


^ what he said^

Be fair to them purchase price was the same virtually, so fair comparison in that respect.

+ doubt the pug will hold value compared to TT.

Did anyone else notice the dramatic license on the film, wet, dry, wet, dry, wet, damp, dry, at different shots and sequences round the circuit... Also seemed strange that it didn't seem a hard driving lap for either car. Would have been better to see both round the top gear stig circuit, on 100% effort.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a 205 GTi 1.9 & later a 306 GTi-6... Questionable build quality the pair but had for 6yrs apiece and neither let me down once. The handling, unbelievable... way better than any Golf turned out during that time. Pug seriously lost their way after deciding they abandoning handling and chasing sales. We all know where that went. A friend of mine has and RCZ, I've driven it... It's ok but not my thing. He's never had a problem with it and loves it.
Every few years the RCZ gets mentioned on the forum... The thing is like Kryptonite they way it upsets some TT owners... Seems to bring out the badge snob in them... Yeah I said it. Most amusing


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

RockKramer said:


> I had a 205 GTi 1.9 ... Questionable build


So did I, but I preferred the Renault 5 Turbo.Totally agree about the build quality.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I suppose the RCZ could have been more German than you thought,they were built in Austria.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

90TJM said:


> I suppose the RCZ could have been more German than you thought,they were built in Austria.


Shhhh don't tell them that....
How anyone can say it's a TT copy was have very poor eye sight. Yes it's a 2 door 4 seat coupe but no one has ever mistaken my friends RCZ for a TT or my for an RCZ.
l love cars and read a lot about ones that interest me. Pug never set out to built a car in the TT segment.
"It was a pure concept from our designers, but it was always intended to be feasible for production. Early on it was a mixture of pick-up and coupé, but it looked best as a pure coupé so that's what we did. Just before Frankfurt 2007 we realised we had something really special, so we started making a running prototype."
Like I've said, I don't particularly like the RCZ, the pedals are all set too high for one thing but I don't see it as a cheap rip off. They look great in some of the more interesting colours on offer. The one thing I love is the double bubble roof... Lots of concept cars look great but are watered down for production. The roof could easily been replaced for something more conventional but they kept it... and it can be had in carbon fibre.
I think it's a shame Peugeot couldn't have done more with it and they are not going to replace it. They're just not a big enough company right now to have a vanity car that doesn't actually make that much money right now.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's a bit unfair they compare different spec cars like this. Top of the range pug v's a standard TT...

It's the cars they're comparing, not the price, so why don't they compare both top of the range models for a fair scrap? You wouldn't put a heavyweight boxer in the ring with a lightweight just because they're the same age.

I get price is an important factor but if that's the main requirement for comparison then why don't they compare the TT with a Nissan Quashqai at the same price? Or how about a 1988 Porsche 911 930 etc?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> I think it's a bit unfair they compare different spec cars like this. Top of the range pug v's a standard TT...
> 
> It's the cars they're comparing, not the price, so why don't they compare both top of the range models for a fair scrap? You wouldn't put a heavyweight boxer in the ring with a lightweight just because they're the same age.
> 
> I get price is an important factor but if that's the main requirement for comparison then why don't they compare the TT with a Nissan Quashqai at the same price? Or how about a 1988 Porsche 911 930 etc?


There are pros and cons for either car in that test.... The RCZ has 70hp more than the TT but... The TT has 40lb ft more torque and weighs around 150kg less than the RCZ. Whatever people think, if you look a little deeper, the cars are more evenly matched than they realise. So they RCZ was a little faster. Does it really matter. Look at it another way, the top of the range RCZ R performs a tad better than what is currently a mid range TT... life goes on.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> I think it's a bit unfair they compare different spec cars like this. Top of the range pug v's a standard TT...
> 
> It's the cars they're comparing, not the price, so why don't they compare both top of the range models for a fair scrap? You wouldn't put a heavyweight boxer in the ring with a lightweight just because they're the same age.
> 
> I get price is an important factor but if that's the main requirement for comparison then why don't they compare the TT with a Nissan Quashqai at the same price? Or how about a 1988 Porsche 911 930 etc?


Disagree. The comparison was between two sporty coupes with similar appearance and seating etc, at the same price point.

If they'd compared the TTS then the result on the track would probably been different, but the list price would have been 30% higher..

Why are people so upset that the TT lost?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I personally could not give two hoots

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a bit unfair they compare different spec cars like this. Top of the range pug v's a standard TT...
> ...


I don't think anyone is actually upset! Well I hope not! I suppose it's fine to do it on price as long as it is done the same way at the other end of the scale. I mean, there are reviews out there of the TTS v Cayman GT and GTS. That's a £15k difference, but is 'justified' because it's the high performance TT. For Audi, I guess the PR decision is whether to be compared to a Cayman and lose or not be compared to a Cayman at all.

On the issue of style, the Peugeot is so obviously designed to look like the TT, it's almost embarrassing. Unless you were comparing it at the traffic lights, it would seem!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

RockKramer said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose the RCZ could have been more German than you thought,they were built in Austria.
> ...


Que Grown ups 2 scene: Whaaaat! That makes it even more of a TT clone imho as Audi had exactly the same scenario in 1995. Everyone told Audi to make it even though it was only intended to be a prototype and that was it. In the end Audi gave in and gave us the mk1 TT in 1998. Boom.

All French cars do nothing for me now tbh. Renault Sport Megane coupe maybe but at that price no way Jean Claude and that name FFS. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The forthcoming Renault Alpina looks interesting :

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/alpine/925 ... cept-guise


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > datamonkey said:
> ...


I agree... Like a Ferrari looks like a Lamborghini


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

leopard said:


> The forthcoming Renault Alpina looks interesting :


Maybe, but it'll never beat an RCZ on Fifth Gear. 8)


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Why are people so upset that the TT lost?


I'm not upset mate, just putting my point across is all.

Like Sherry said, lots of other car comparisons have discrepancies in price so it may/may not seem fair here depending on your point of view.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

datamonkey said:


> I think it's a bit unfair they compare different spec cars like this. Top of the range pug v's a standard TT...
> 
> It's the cars they're comparing, not the price, so why don't they compare both top of the range models for a fair scrap? You wouldn't put a heavyweight boxer in the ring with a lightweight just because they're the same age.
> 
> I get price is an important factor but if that's the main requirement for comparison then why don't they compare the TT with a Nissan Quashqai at the same price? Or how about a 1988 Porsche 911 930 etc?


yes against a TTS would have been a different story.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

This one is more fun, TTS vs Cayman GTS 





Though I think some of these testers get confused by the dynamic steering, he has to adjust for missing the apex sometimes. I've seen it in this vid too, looks like after driving the GT4 he over compensates his steering in the TTS?

(eg: at about 2:40)





(full version here if anyone's interested: 



 )

I think a lot of testers also feel pressured to deliver a final verdict, and don't like to say, "if ***I*** spent a bit more time with the car, then ***I*** might be able to drive it a lot better", but instead just blame the car


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought he was going to bin the TTS when I first watched the Jap chap, just after 2 minutes :?


----------

